# Stopping all the emails



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

I have tried turning every setting to stop notifying me but i still keep getting emails filling up my inbox and i am getting sick of it .. would some be able to give me advice or instruction to stop this once and for all. Thank You


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Go to your profile and edit profile . Notification settings need to be changed.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

dont turn the pc on ;-)

nah sorry couldn't resist

treefork is just right,i had to do it the same way

cheers


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Make sure you are not following a topic or topics. Happened to me on another forum, but not here.


----------



## S.Evo (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks Guys, I ended up having to uncheck all the boxes that were marked for email. i thoguht that buy just marking the frequency of the topics & Posts to "none" would apply it to all topics an posts.

Cheers


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

I had the same problem. i changed my settings to "daily digest" but that only affected new threads that i started following, not all the old threads. I went in and individually turned off the main offenders, but sometimes an old thread i'm following with "immediate" notification wakes up and my inbox gets spammed again LOL.

To the administrators -- might it be worth changing the default from "notify immediately" to "daily digest" if the default behavior is to automatically follow threads you post in?

-GB


----------

